

Show HN: Nginx module which enable HLS adaptive bitrate and more - hungnv
https://github.com/whatvn/ngx_http_estreaming_module

======
dang
No sockpuppet votes or comments on Hacker News, please.

------
hulunet
good to know. I'm going to give it a try. Thank for this module.

------
thevuuranusls
fantastic!

------
lkjhnet
wow, I would like to know how fast it can be? Since video transcoding is very
expensive job, is it ok to use in production?

~~~
hungnv
hello,

Because video encoding is very expensive job, so the idea is to split things
into small chunk and encode chunks instead of video file itself.

I can see we can archive smooth streaming and seeking went well in our
production (with caching enabled).

It would be great if people can give it a try :).

Thanks!

